
Gigantic, mysterious radiation leak traced to facility in Russia - clumsysmurf
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2211511-gigantic-mysterious-radiation-leak-traced-to-facility-in-russia/
======
dsabanin
Soviet Union has collapsed, Russia is supposedly a whole other country, yet
nothing changed. Lessons of Chernobyl are still not heeded.

